# B15 idle problem



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

whenever i start my turbo sentra it idles at 2000rpm and trys to go further when i push down the pedal my boost gauge goes toward the vaccumside. I changed the idle air valve because the code was on. The idle problem started after i changed the valve but now there is no code. I also changed spark plugs. Has anyone changed that valve or had the same problem. Please help


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

have you tried the idle air volume relearn yet?

Timing in this procedure is critical in order for it to be successful.


PREPARATION
Before performing Idle Air Volume Learning, make sure that all of the following conditions are satisfied. Learning will be cancelled if any of the following conditions are missed for even a moment.
● Battery Voltage: More than 12.9V (At idle)
● Engine coolant temperature : 158-203°F
● For A/T vehicles: PNP (Park/Neutral Position) switch: ON
M/T vehicles: Neutral switch: ON
● Electrical load switch: OFF
(Air conditioner, headlamp, rear window defogger)
On vehicles equipped with daytime light systems, if the parking brake is applied 
before the engine is started, the headlamp will not be illuminated.
● Steering wheel: Neutral (straight-ahead position)
● Vehicle speed: Stopped
● Transmission: Warmed-up (Drive vehicle for 10 minutes)


OPERATION PROCEDURE
Without Consult-II
NOTE: ● It is better to count the time accurately with a clock.
● It is impossible to switch the diagnostic mode when an accelerator pedal position 
sensor circuit has a malfunction.

1. Perform "Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning"
a) Make sure accelerator pedal is fully released.
b) Turn ignition ON and wait at least 2 seconds.
c) Turn ignition OFF and wait at least 10 seconds.
d) Turn ignition ON and wait at least 2 seconds.
e) Turn ignition OFF and wait at least 10 seconds.

2. Perform "Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning"
a) Make sure accelerator pedal is fully released.
b) Turn ignition ON.
c) Turn ignition OFF wait at least 10 seconds.
Make sure that throttle valve moves during above 10 seconds by confirming
the operation sound.

3. Start engine and warm it up to normal operating temperature.

4. Check that all items listed under the topic "PREPARATION" (previously mentioned) are in 
good order.

5. Turn ignition OFF and wait at least 10 seconds.

6. Confirm that accelerator pedal is fully released, turn ignition switch ON and wait 3 
seconds.

7. Repeat the following procedure quickly five times within 5 seconds.
a) Fully depress the accelerator pedal.
b) Fully release the accelerator pedal.

8. Wait 7 seconds, fully depress the accelerator pedal and hold for approx. 20 seconds untill 
MIL (Malfunction Indicator Lamp, a.k.a. SES light) stops blinking and is turned ON.

9. Fully release the accelerator pedal within 3 seconds after MIL (SES) turned ON.

10. Start engine and let it idle.

11. Wait 20 seconds.


----------



## shaun11423 (Jun 20, 2009)

i had the same problem wit my 2002 ser and i did all the relarns and it still didnt work so i took to my boys shop and fixed it in a hour.


----------



## Lefix (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe you didnt do it right, it worked for me, this only work for the code 0507, and you have to erase the check engine light right after you do the relearn and THEN it wont come back on


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

shaun11423 said:


> i had the same problem wit my 2002 ser and i did all the relarns and it still didnt work so i took to my boys shop and fixed it in a hour.


what exactly did he do to fix it?


----------

